# Claim for pain



## TCM621 (30 Dec 2017)

I keep hearing about people having two claims for a condition, 1 for the condition itself and one for pain. VAC tells me pain isn't a diagnosis and no diagnosis equals no claim. When you have a diagnosis, that is your original claim so where is this pain claim cone in. 
I spoke to a person at VAC about a chronic pain diagnosis and apparently it has to be diagnosed by a psychologist. I don't think I have phantom pain that is all in my head, so I am not sure where a psychological assessment comes in. 
Can anyone help me understand this? I am in constant pain all day everyday and I am not sure how to apply to vac for that or even if I can.


----------



## Gunner98 (31 Dec 2017)

Source: http://www.veterans.gc.ca/eng/services/after-injury/disability-benefits/benefits-determined/table-of-disabilities/ch-17-2006

*Impairment from pain disorders* recognized in the Diagnostic and Statistical Manual of Mental Disorders (DSM) and chronic pain syndrome is rated within Chapter 21, Psychiatric Impairment and Chapter 19, Activities of Daily Living. The ratings are compared and the highest selected.


They are just checking that all diagnostic and treatment avenues have been investigated. 

Source: https://www.spineuniverse.com/conditions/chronic-pain/psychologists-help-chronic-pain-patients
"Being referred to a psychologist as part of your chronic pain treatment plan does not mean that your doctor thinks that your pain is all in your head. If your doctor refers you to a psychologist, it means that he or she is well-aware of the emotional effects chronic pain can have. It means that your doctor is taking a multi-disciplinary approach to your pain—one that may incorporate medications, physical therapy, and psychology, for example. Since chronic pain is a multi-faceted condition, it generally requires a multi-faceted treatment plan."


----------



## TCM621 (31 Dec 2017)

> Being referred to a psychologist as part of your chronic pain treatment plan does not mean that your doctor thinks that your pain is all in your head.



That is exactly the opposite answer I got when I spoke to vac. Thanks.


----------

